# TC3: Ein SPS-Projekt mittels PLCopen XML exportieren und in C# analysieren



## Stirni (8 September 2018)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich habe folgende Frage:
Ich möchte mein erstelltes SPS-Projekt, welches ich mit PLCopen XML exportiert habe, in einer C#-Anwendung analysieren, d.h.
z.B. dass alle Funktionsbausteine als Klassen vorhanden sind, usw.

Ich weiß allerdings nicht genau, wie ich die XML-Datei in mein C#-Projekt einbinden kann.

Ich habe schon versucht, das PLCopen XML-Schema in mein Projekt zu importieren und das XML-Projekt zu serialisieren.
Allerdings kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung, dass das Dokument einen Fehler aufweißt und somit nicht serialisiert werden konnte.

Kann mir bitte jmd. GENAU beschreiben, welche Schritte ich unternehmen muss, um mein SPS-Projekt in C# zu importieren?


Vielen Dank.

EDIT: Beitrag ist aus Versehen in eine falsche Rubrik gelangt, bitte verschieben.

-Stirni


----------



## Sitenia (10 September 2018)

Hallo Stirni,

deine Aussage, dass ein Fehler auftritt ist recht allgemein gehalten. Vielleicht kannst du die betreffenden Zeilen für die der Fehler gemeldet wird mal posten. Einer der typischsten Fehler an dieser Stelle ist, den falschen oder gar keinen Namespace im XML-Dokument zu verwenden oder auch bei der Serialisierung den Namespace falsch zu wählen. Eventuell wurde auch die falsche PLCOpenXML-Version verwendet, um die Objektstruktur für das Serialisieren/Deserialisieren zu erstellen.

Eventuell auch einfach mal auf der Exception anhalten und schauen, was wie die InnerException an Details verrät. Wenn sowas in der Art kommt:

<project xmlns=''> was not expected.

dann auf jeden Fall nochmal die Namespaces kontrollieren.

Grüße,
Sitenia


----------

